# Pregnant Platy eyes popped!



## zomblue (Aug 25, 2009)

I had a pregnant Platy, kids were watching live berth (they were amazed) until the momma's eyes popped out as she was berthing! They were joking "ew what's comin outta my butt"?? lol, but that night the fish died. Any ideas what happened? I'm a newbie to community tanks... the fish was long lived & healthy, first birthing tho...She sat at the bottom of the tank & later was found dead - :shock:


----------



## Krinedawg (Aug 5, 2009)

Sounds like she pulled when she should of pushed...

Some fish do have complications just like us, live bearing issues can be difficult to determine as to just what's going on, such as a fry getting stuck, blocking the exit, causing the pressure to build inside? But that's what it sounds like. If she was big for some time and felt threatened, she would hold the birthing process until she felt safe, meanwhile the fry still grow. If this happens again, and *only* under this circumstance, when you see her eye's popping out, and it looks like she isn't going to make it, gently, squeeze the sides of the belly starting from just behind the gills sliding lateral to the towards the anal fin. She will most likely perish, but, what fry are in her may survive. Usually when the eyes are bulging from birthing, chances are, it's already to late for her. Just remember this a last ditch effort to save the fry, I personally would wait until the moment the eyes came out, and knowing that there is no way for her to survive, then use the above method giving her every chance to birth and recover naturally. I haven't experienced an issue like this but, I'm sure there are some who have. 

I'm sorry for your loss, I hope the fry she had, will survive and grow for you.


----------



## zomblue (Aug 25, 2009)

WOW! thanks alot for the info... and NO the fry got eaten as they came out.. the other fish were right behind her. I had plenty of cover plants/etc for the fry to hide in, but the mama was so distressed she just hung in the middle of the tank.  - guess we will see how the other mamas do.. ty for the reply!


----------

